# Daylight flounder giggin



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Just a post from our fishin club over here to west. (wasn't me I have work during the week)

http://www.acfafish.com/cms/forum/index.php?f=2&t=8024&rb_v=viewtopic


----------



## jeff456 (Sep 28, 2007)

Cool pictures. Thanks for posting.

Jeff


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

I had a customer this morning on an inshore charter who owns a house in Point Clear. He said his wife called him while he was enroute to me and told him about the jubilee. She had a bunch of flounder before he even got to my boat :doh


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank's for the link.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice! Where da crabs?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Water Hazard (9/2/2009)*I had a customer this morning on an inshore charter who owns a house in Point Clear. He said his wife called him while he was enroute to me and told him about the jubilee. She had a bunch of flounder before he even got to my boat :doh


Well its a good thing.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

It's times like this that I really miss living in Mobile. I had a friend that lived on Mobile Bay in Fairhope - any time a Jubilee occurred, he'd always give me a shout.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Thats having some pretty good luck! I haven't ever seen em' like that even at night! Looked like some pretty hefty ones too!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

is this still goin on?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *BigBrandon89 (9/4/2009)*is this still goin on?


Depending on the conditions it doesn't normally last more than an hour or so and the fish start to move back to deeper water. At least I think that this is the case. I am sure someone else can chime in that has a little more knowledge on the subject.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *fishhead0429 (9/4/2009)*is it predictable and does it only happen in certain places ?


Yes, I believe that it is very predictable if you have lived in the area long enough to know the conditions that causes it. As far as I know it only happens on the east bank of Mobile Bay on a regular basis, although I have heard reports of it on the west side a couple of times. Other than that there is only one other place in the world where it happens to be common place, and I think the it is on the other side of the globe, A certain body of water in China I think, although I could be mistaken.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Wikipedia says: 



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_Bay_Jubilee



apparently Mobile Bay IS the only place where this occurs - at least on a "regular" basis.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

I need to look at waterfront property in Faifhope!:bowdown


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

It happens over in LA on Ponsitrain (sp?) sometimes too.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

I live by the boat ramp on the east side. And if you get a good east wind and incomming tide watch out. I've seen a few this year but none really lasted that long.


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

These are cool, my first one was 35 yrs ago and everything was on the bank- shrimp, crabs, flounder. I've heard that there is one place in Japan where something like this happens, but cannot confirm this.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (9/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *fishhead0429 (9/4/2009)*is it predictable and does it only happen in certain places ?
> ...


Yep, there have been a couple of them on the western shore of Mobile Bay this year too.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

From <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl13_lblFullMessage>Wikipedia..... Unreal!!


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

> *seacapt (9/24/2009)*From <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl13_lblFullMessage>Wikipedia..... Unreal!!




HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!


----------



## wcgolf (Oct 9, 2007)

Al,

So help me god if you guys find one of those at nightwhile I am out of commision I may never forgive myself.

Mac


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

If I ran up on that pile of fish the Jubilee wouldprobably end and them all swim away before I could decide which ones to stick.


----------

